# "Critical process died" before every boot



## El_Mayo (Nov 21, 2014)

PC turns on gets a BSOD reboots and then I can get into windows. Just wondering why it BSODs in the first place if anyone's had this problem before . i7 4790k on Z97a with latest bios. not overclocked, auto voltage


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 21, 2014)

can you boot in safemode ?
if you can try sfc /scannow
could also be AV software conflicting
if you are using mutli software such as avast MBAM ect ect uninstall them
windows will throw that error if a process is trying to be started/accessed by multiple things


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 22, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> can you boot in safemode ?
> if you can try sfc /scannow
> could also be AV software conflicting
> if you are using mutli software such as avast MBAM ect ect uninstall them
> windows will throw that error if a process is trying to be started/accessed by multiple things



I've tried the sfc /scannow and it was 100% fine
I've got avast installed though, so what can I do for virus protection and not have this error? uninstalling it now


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 22, 2014)

If you have windows 8.1 you could try Windows defender instead or MSE if you are running windows 7.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 22, 2014)

could related to os or driver or the other apps or the hardware or settings
try to run through safe mode, disable any unnecessary services first

random bsod or when you run something?


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 24, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> could related to os or driver or the other apps or the hardware or settings
> try to run through safe mode, disable any unnecessary services first
> 
> random bsod or when you run something?



I've just uninstalled Avast but it did the same thing when I booted up.
it doesn't bsod when I'm IN Windows, only before it's fully booted. Also I'm on Windows 8 (it won't let me install 8.1 for some reason)


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 25, 2014)

You need to get 8.1.1 installed
sounds like something is nerfed


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 25, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> You need to get 8.1.1 installed


oh hey it just let me do it. It wasn't finding it in Windows Update, but it let me do it through the Windows Store. But I think it's just 8.1. I'll see if I need to look in windows update to get that extra .1


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 25, 2014)

8.1 needs to be installed first 8.1.1 will be delivered via windows update automaticly


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 25, 2014)

What is the bsod about.


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 25, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> What is the bsod about.


Critical_process_died


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Theres an article here

To me sounds like a driver, or ram or os is trashed.
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...ed-error/488f2e0d-34ac-451b-81fe-8097d7a7e399


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 25, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Theres an article here
> 
> To me sounds like a driver, or ram or os is trashed.
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...ed-error/488f2e0d-34ac-451b-81fe-8097d7a7e399



I'll try updating drivers and BIOS first. Turns out I'm only running bios version 1204 (june bios)
I've run memtest before with this RAM and it passed it just fine so I hope its not that


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 25, 2014)

I highly doubt its hardware related it sounds more like a bunk driver or software conflict


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 26, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> I highly doubt its hardware related it sounds more like a bunk driver or software conflict



Somewhere between uninstalling Avast and installing Windows 8.1 fixed it


----------

